
Plentyoffish.com - One server - paul
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/05/20/upgrading-servers/
======
staunch
I think IIS sucks in almost every way, but no one can say it's slow or
inefficient. What he's proving is how far you can scale up vertically these
days. It's worth noting that his 8-core machine is equivalent in power to
quite a few dual PIII 1.3Ghz machines, which was the standard configuration
not too long ago.

Scribd is a good Linux example, where they're doing quite a bit of traffic
with a single 4-core web server. Although with Rails/Mongrel they'll never be
anywhere near as efficient.

Markus isn't very forthcoming in mentioning that he has some monster SQL
Server machines with a 60 drive 15k RPM SAN. That's doing most of the heavy
lifting on his site, and is some expensive gear. His web application is an
especially thin front-end to his database.

He also has 3 web servers handling his IM stuff.

<http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2006/12/07/scaling-sql-
server-2005-national-tv-usa-canada/>
<http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2006/12/01/8-way-dual-core-opterons-
with-128gbram/>

~~~
tx
Anyone heard of a decent performance comparison of Rails/PHP vs ASP.NET? I
have a rough idea of difference in speed between languages (Ruby/C#) but as
far as frameworks are concerned there is more than raw language power to a
framework performance.

I have seen people compare only interpreted frameworks before (Django/Rails)
but nothing like Rails/ASP.NET.

